# Stock screen above radio mod



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

So I installed an aftermarket deck in my Cruze a while back, and unfortunately if you do not have the steering wheel controls you can't adjust the stock screen. So it said it was January of 2008, only gave me Celsius and said "2 connects" in the center. This obviously does nothing for me, and since I can't change all of that I just unplugged the screen so its black all the time. It bothered me having nothing there and looking at it being "unfinished" looking or broken and wanted to put a sticker, emblem or something there so it looks somewhat factory or at least normal. After a lot of thinking about it I came up with this pretty sweet idea. To buy a sheet of acrylic, and etch it or something similar, then mount some led's so it lights up with something like "CRUZE" or a Chevy logo.

Here is what I actually did. I cut out a piece of acrylic so it fits over the back side of the plastic piece that holds the stock screen normally. Then I painted the entire face of the acrylic with the frosted glass (used on glass for privacy normally). The stock screen just clips in, so I used my dremel to cut notches so it clips in but fits loosely because its thinner, then I used a hot glue gun to secure it. I then bought 2 of these (Ribbon LED Strips) 6 inch blue led strips, and mounted one to the top side of the acrylic, and one to the bottom side, securing them with hot glue. 

From here I just ran the wires down to the fuse box and powered it with a add-a-curcuit and added an on/off switch. It lights up great, in fact too great because at night its too bright to drive around with. So I picked up an led controller (Inline LED Controller), and this allows me to not only have 8 levels of steady brightness (perfect amount), but also have different modes like strobing and a "heartbeat" effect with different speeds on all modes. The light is very smooth, and lights it up fully because the led's on top and bottom. The frosted glass catches the light passing through the acrylic, but also makes it so you can't see behind the dash.

I purchased the "CRUZE" badge overlay from GrafxWerks (GrafxWerks - "Cruze" Badge Overlay // Chevrolet Cruze) in the matching color to my car (imperial blue metallic) and I will lay it in the center of the acrylic. Its on the way and should be here in the next few days so its not installed yet, but everything else is. Now even with the led's off it will say "CRUZE", and once I turn them on it will light up blue all around it. I'm very happy with how it turned out and how good it actually looks on and off. I have a few pictures at night of it on, but I'll get some more showing it on and off, without (for now) and with the overlay.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

sounds sweet, cant wait to see how it looks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't put too bright of LEDs though. At night you will get some pretty terrible glare and you'll have a reflection near the top of your windshield. Good idea though!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

*Here are the pictures*

Here are some pictures, few at night and a few in daylight. The dim one is at the dimmest setting, and the brighter one is at the brightest setting (100%). I haven't tried it at night, but I'm hoping the dimmest setting will be dim enough to not glare too much, but I'm thinking it should be ok.

And sorry for the not so perfect pictures.

EDIT- and the one is showing where I mounted the switch and controller for now. Works and it's out of the way.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Really nice setup you got there! Is that a Nav system? if so what model?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I actually have the eco that came with the stock radio. I added an aftermarket Pioneer touchscreen deck with the Scosche dash kit/wiring harness. Makes me happy knowing it kinda of looks factory 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good man. Surprised these are the first pics showing off you're head unit and thread isn't it even about it lol.


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Subscribed! That does look nice. I am in the same boat, aftermarket stereo (which I love btw) but the wrong date/time on the display. I did get the leather steering wheel with controls (atwood?) but havent got it working yet, I just ordered the PAC swi-rc so I am hoping that will get it going. Otherwise I will go your route or mount a 7" tablet in there.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Ya Mick, I never made a thread on it and I didn't know if there was already a thread for aftermarket decks. I was just busy when I put it in then kinda forgot to post it. :sad:





djhamp said:


> Subscribed! That does look nice. I am in the same boat, aftermarket stereo (which I love btw) but the wrong date/time on the display. I did get the leather steering wheel with controls (atwood?) but havent got it working yet, I just ordered the PAC swi-rc so I am hoping that will get it going. Otherwise I will go your route or mount a 7" tablet in there.


Thanks man. Ya absolutely, can't imagine going back to the factory radio after having this one. If you can get those controls to work, it should be able to program the stock screen, but if you can't this mod was actually not too bad at all. And like you said maybe mount a tablet up in there, that would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh and for an update, I got the decals in today, so I'm gonna try and get it on today or tomorrow hopefully to finish it up.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

*More pictures*

Here are some pictures with the "CRUZE" overlay installed, I really like how it turned out and how it looks. To me it looks like it could have came factory like this. So hopefully I can fool some people. 

The first picture is showing how I mounted the acrylic and led's, its a little messy with the hot glue but it works great and holds but still allows removal. Second is showing it out of the car not on, and third is showing installed not on either. Then the last 2 are installed with the led's on the lowest setting.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

looks great and awesome idea but i would of found the light wire in the harness and taped in to those for the led lights so they dim when your dash lights dim just an idea


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> looks great and awesome idea but i would of found the light wire in the harness and taped in to those for the led lights so they dim when your dash lights dim just an idea


Thanks! And that's a great idea, the only problem I see is that I always have my lights on the dash at 100%, but I normally keep the led's at the lowest setting unless its really bright out and I wanna see the blue. Its kinda nice to be able to control it septate. But that's a really good idea.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I recently upgraded to aftermarket double din and have similar problem with screen which displays time/date/temp because I don't have steering audio controls. So I'm thinking to get single-din pocket and replace it with screen. 

Derek, did you painted your plastic panel black which goes around knobs and gear as mine is grey which looks awful

Anyways here are the pics of mine


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You could do that, but there isn't very much room behind there so you might not be able to fit the full cubby in there. But with modification you should be able to get it to work.

And yes I painted the silver trim piece around the shifter with plasti-dip. Looks much better, and only cost me a 6 dollars for a can.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> And yes I painted the silver trim piece around the shifter with plasti-dip. Looks much better, and only cost me a 6 dollars for a can.


Did you used primer before using spray ?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Did you used primer before using spray ?


No no prep other than cleaning the piece. Plasti-dip, in the spray form, is like a spray paint, but when it dries it is a rubberized plastic coating. Kinda like the grips on tools, but thinner in the spray form. And the nice part is that if you screw up or want to go back to stock, it will peel off nice and clean. You being in the UK might not have it in your area, but take a look, it's some pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Its available to buy...around £17 for 400ml can


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I love plasti dip, so if it was me I'd give it a shot, it really is great stuff.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

sorta off topic, but how do you like the mounting kit?

I'm deciding between the metra and scosche. Any alterations needed? quality? chime quality? etc

and looks great BTW....i really like the plastidip...i'm tempted to replicate it haha


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I really like the Scosche kit, very easy to install and it looks great. I liked it because it was black instead of the stock silver, but that can be fixed with the plasti dip. I also like the fact with mine, that the chime speaker has a spot built into the dash face, and plugs into the harness. So what I did with mine is keep it mounted, but leave it unplugged so now I don't have a chime any longer. So now I can leave the driver door open or have my blinker on without it screaming at me.

But overall I am really happy with the kit and would purchase it again. The only problem I see for you is that the Scosche kit only houses a double din unit, and I believe I saw you are going with a single din. I'm not sure if there is any you could purchase to convert it though.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks. that solves my dilemma right there. I just assumed it came with a pocket allowing for single din use.

I'll just go with metra and the stock silver look.


your install looks great btw.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Well I'm glad I could help!  Good luck with your install, by the sound of your thread you got a lot of work.

And thanks I appreciate it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

